# Who needs the Holy Spirit when you've got the pope?



## Berean (Oct 12, 2010)

I almost choked when I read this headline:

*Pope outlines latest effort revive Christianity*

Someone who's not Christian and doesn't know what it means to be one is going to revive Christianity in Europe. I know, it's the same old discussion about the RCC, but I couldn't pass on this story about Rome's latest twisted adventure.



> By NICOLE WINFIELD, Associated Press Writer Nicole Winfield, Associated Press Writer – 2 hrs 31 mins ago
> 
> VATICAN CITY – Pope Benedict XVI formally created a new Vatican office Tuesday to revive Christianity in Europe, his latest attempt to counter secular trends in traditionally Christian countries.



Pope outlines latest effort revive Christianity -


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Oct 12, 2010)

Indeed, by claiming the title, "vicar of Christ", he is essentially taking on the role of the Holy Spirit. The Holy Spirit is the only vicar of Christ on earth.

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




> the evangelization office is expected to also pay attention to Latin America, where evangelical movements are making inroads in traditionally Catholic countries such as Brazil.



So the other side of this is that they are organizing the Brazilian counterreformation to counteract the ongoing Brazilian Reformation.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 12, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> So the other side of this is that they are organizing the Brazilian counterreformation to counteract the ongoing Brazilian Reformation.



Trent redux?


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 12, 2010)

He just can't seem to get that "we shall bring the world to order" stuff out of his system.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 12, 2010)

I blame the hat. I'd have delusions of grandeur if I were walking around balancing that thing on my head, too.


----------

